# Dr Acula's Photos



## Dr Acula (Feb 1, 2012)

Not only will this thread contain images of my Ts, but it will also contain images of their exuviums in which I'll be attempting to position into different poses.  I hope you guys enjoy em!

Phormictopus cancerides~Haitian Brown Birdeater













Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens~Greenbottle Blue (GBB)













Heteroscodra maculata~Togo Starburst Baboon
Now












Then







Pterinochilus murinus~Usumbara Starburst Baboon (OBT)
Now






Then







Brachypelma smithi~Mexican Red Knee













Brachypelma boehmei~Mexican Fireleg













Nhandu chromatus~Brazilian White Striped Birdeater



















Grammostola pulchripes (formerly aureostriata)~Chaco Golden Knee













Haplopelma lividum~Cobalt Blue



















Poecilotheria striata~Mysore Ornamental













Psalmopeous cambridgei~Trinidad Chevron















Nhandu chromatus exuvium in threat posture. (still drying after applying hairspray. used cotton swabs to stuff abdomen, sealed with crazy glue..need some more practice)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mcluskyisms (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice photos!!!


----------



## Ran (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice T's and great photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Feb 1, 2012)

i like your cobalt blue.


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 1, 2012)

Wonderful photographs! Nice collection!
Keep the photos coming!


----------



## Dr Acula (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone!  My Nhandu chromatus exuvium finally dried up so I placed it appropriately on top of the clock by the entrance of my living room :laugh: My B smithi also molted today!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 3, 2012)

Very nice photos! You're a brave soul handling some of those specimens, lol. I see the P. cancerides was well behaved for the shoot.

and dust above your clock!


----------



## Dr Acula (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks! They're all relatively small except for my P cancerides. He's usually pretty timid outside of the enclosure.

Haha yea, that area is usually never dusted since it's pretty high up


----------



## Dr Acula (Mar 2, 2012)

P striata( Charlie sheen  )'s first molt in my care. Starting to show more adult markings.








 My GBB and his Ultimate self. Trading him for a few more slings

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Acula (Mar 28, 2012)

Alot to update! 

P cancerides saying hello with his feet up on the glass 







Caught my H lividum chowing down on her second cricket since her last molt (gave her another afterwards since her abdomen was so small)







Rehoused my Nhandu chromatus, he wasn't too happy about it  







H maculata molted  







Also, my newest and most favorite addition, Roosevelt the P subfusca "lowland"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Acula (Apr 1, 2012)

Got some shots in of a few Ts munchin on my new alternative to crickets, super worms 

N chromatus 4"





P cancerides 5"





H maculata 3"







Female P cambridgei molted to 4.5" DLS. Largest arboreal in collection at the moment 
(a couple weeks before the molt)





The big day!
















Female B boehmei also molted! Haven't gotten an accurate DLS though






Looks like one of my img codes broke so I'll just repost it here 

Rehoused my Nhandu chromatus, he wasn't too happy about it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Acula (Apr 2, 2012)

My P striata surprised me with a molt this morning!  I was pretty stoked to see the start of his warning colors coming in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 3, 2012)

Great pictures! That H. lividum is so extremely blue...awesome. Out of pure curiousity: Why do you handle every species it seem? Any special reason for that (besides adrenaline of getting bit )? - don't get me wrong, I don't want to accuse you of anything, I'd lust like to learn why someone would take the risk of some quite unpleasant bites...


----------



## Dr Acula (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't know why but I enjoy the interaction.  It seems like one of my Ts even relaxes during handling. So much that he groomed himself (my OBT). Most of my Ts are relatively docile and exceptions to their species, however, I only take out the more defensive individuals if their fangs have yet to harden.  My N chromatus, I'd never in a million years handle him, kicks hairs everywhere, throws up threat postures to the slightest breeze, he's just a mess  same goes for my Gorgyrella sp. "red trapdoor". Its burrow is the entrance to hell itself.

That being said, if I know I'm going to get bit, I won't take the chance. Even my B smithi can be unhandlable at times and I'll leave him be.  He tends to think he's an OW at times and completely skips the hair flicking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 3, 2012)

Dr Acula said:


> Its burrow is the entrance to hell itself


Haha what a great description!


----------



## Dr Acula (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you  i have to rehouse it soon...that'll be fun. I'll be able to get some great pictures though, the only brightside.


----------



## Dr Acula (May 5, 2012)

P subfusca Lowland (bara) recently molted  


















also, got some pics of my hooked out OBT.  Attempting to find a female for him












Last but not least, P striata

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Acula (Jun 11, 2012)

New addition! P metallica  Found her at an LPS, settling in quite nicely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 14, 2012)

The last macro shot looks really neat actually


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice shot of the subfusca, you get a sex on it yet?


----------



## Dr Acula (Jun 18, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> The last macro shot looks really neat actually


Thank you  more pics after her next molt, can't wait for the full coloration



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice shot of the subfusca, you get a sex on it yet?


Yep, got myself a male.  Gives me an excuse to buy more


----------



## Dr Acula (Jun 22, 2012)

New addition! .75" Avicularia versicolor  This one's a trooper.  Bad molt in transit so she has a small deformed leg IV (right).  Doesn't stop her from running around and jumping all over the place 












N chromatus hooked out 2 days ago, that black carapace is too cool












A little P metallica handling.  Docile but still fast as lightening!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brachybaum (Jun 23, 2012)

Ultra nice collection you have and very nice quality pics.  May I ask what is your camera setup??


----------



## Dr Acula (Jun 23, 2012)

Olympus PEN E-PL1. I use the built in flash and the lens that came with it, nothin extra


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 23, 2012)

"Docile" until you get tagged


----------



## Dr Acula (Jun 23, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> "Docile" until you get tagged


This is true


----------



## Dr Acula (Jun 28, 2012)

So I took this really amazing shot of my H maculata and wanted to show it to you guys  no editing, straight from the SD card!







This is a zoomed out view of her in the same spot of the new enclosure I recently posted.







Also, new addition! Psalmopoeus irminia, stridulates like crazy! 

















Last but not least, some pics including my MM Obt's first impressive threat posture, MM N. chromatus in Poeci stance (stretching after the big molt), and a close up of my little P. striata juvi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cjm1991 (Jun 29, 2012)

I really like Roosevelt, I've always wanted one of those. Awesome collection and photos


----------



## Dr Acula (Jun 29, 2012)

cjm1991 said:


> I really like Roosevelt, I've always wanted one of those. Awesome collection and photos


He's one of my favorites! Will eventually get a female for him, love this species too much not too try and breed them.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 29, 2012)

I love the N. chromatus shots. STREEEEEEEEETTTTCCCHHHH!!!!


----------



## Dr Acula (Jun 29, 2012)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I love the N. chromatus shots. STREEEEEEEEETTTTCCCHHHH!!!!


It's a new yoga move called the downward poeci


----------



## Grin (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm really loving that H. mac shot.
POST MORE!


----------



## Dr Acula (Jul 3, 2012)

Grin said:


> I'm really loving that H. mac shot.
> POST MORE!


Thank you! I'm actually going to be printing it out as a poster to hang on my wall. I'm expecting my P. metallica to molt soon so more pics coming once that happens!


----------



## Bloodbird (Jul 14, 2012)

Beautiful collection! Your P. cambridgei is gorgeous.


----------



## Dr Acula (Jul 22, 2012)

Well well well, I've got a bunch of catching up to do!

Inspired by Grin's colorful photos, I messed around with my contrast filter.





















My favorite one 






A couple new molts!  

Charlie Sheen (P. striata) has passed up Roosevelt (P. bara)! 

















My P. metallica is getting some color on her!  And a very hopeful ventral shot 











Last but not least, B. boehmei stretching those limbs out 












Thank you to everyone who's ever viewed/commented on this thread!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio (Jul 30, 2012)

Beautiful work here!  You get such wonderful poses from your Ts, wish I knew your secret!
I really love that first H. mac shot, very masterful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Acula (Jul 30, 2012)

papilio said:


> Beautiful work here!  You get such wonderful poses from your Ts, wish I knew your secret!
> I really love that first H. mac shot, very masterful.


At the right place at the right time I suppose  
I can't wait till she's full grown, that powdery white is stunning. Thank you! That means a lot coming from you  I always show people your thread cause of the awesome colors and high detail all your photos have so thank you for the recognition :worship: !


----------



## papilio (Jul 30, 2012)

Dr Acula said:


> At the right place at the right time I suppose
> I can't wait till she's full grown, that powdery white is stunning. Thank you! That means a lot coming from you  I always show people your thread cause of the awesome colors and high detail all your photos have so thank you for the recognition :worship: !


Thank you!!   Very kind of you!

Yeah, I just LOVE H. macs ... _finally_ found a couple females a few months ago.  

(Oh, I guess you can tell that from my avatar photo.  )


----------



## Dr Acula (Aug 3, 2012)

papilio said:


> Thank you!!   Very kind of you!
> 
> Yeah, I just LOVE H. macs ... _finally_ found a couple females a few months ago.
> 
> (Oh, I guess you can tell that from my avatar photo.  )


I'll have to find the opposite once mine is big enough 

even as a thumbnail, yours is still very astounding! Good luck with breeding those white lightening fireballs!
Funny, my avatar on another forum is the picture of my H mac


----------



## papilio (Aug 4, 2012)

Dr Acula said:


> I'll have to find the opposite once mine is big enough
> even as a thumbnail, yours is still very astounding! Good luck with breeding those white lightening fireballs!


Thank you!  Sadly, she ate her sac the day after dropping it, but it _may_ be a double-clutch I've got.



Dr Acula said:


> Funny, my avatar on another forum is the picture of my H mac


HA!  Very good!    I have to say, my love of these took me a little by surprise ... growing stronger once I actually had lovely adult females of my own.


----------



## Dr Acula (Nov 12, 2012)

*Update*

My collection finally passed the 15 mark!  At 16 Ts, I am proud to say that royalty now resides in my quarters.

I introduce you to the almighty Shelob. [4" female P. muticus]

P muticus by srhoa001, on Flickr


Within the same week, I got a hold of another P muticus!  She is missing her left I leg but that should fix itself in a couple molts. [2-3" female P muticus]


P muticus by srhoa001, on Flickr


The last new addition is a big ol girl, probably the most laid back T ever.  [female B albopilosum]


B albopilosum by srhoa001, on Flickr

B albopilosum by srhoa001, on Flickr

As for my other Ts, My P cancerides hooked out and has an even greater pink/golden sheen now 


P cancerides by srhoa001, on Flickr

P cancerides by srhoa001, on Flickr

NOT TO MENTION. My P irmania & A versicolor have also molted!


P irminia by srhoa001, on Flickr

A versicolor by srhoa001, on Flickr

A versicolor by srhoa001, on Flickr

Last but not least, here's a few extra photos I took with my girlfriend's help 


A versicolor by srhoa001, on Flickr

A versicolor by srhoa001, on Flickr

P murinus by srhoa001, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio (Nov 12, 2012)

Congrats!  :worship:  We should start an albo fan club.  
Very nice shots of the versicolor!


----------



## Dr Acula (Nov 12, 2012)

papilio said:


> Congrats!  :worship:  We should start an albo fan club.
> Very nice shots of the versicolor!


A club would suit this species well  Although I have to say, her u-hairs are pretty nasty. 
Thank you! I resized the images so you should be able to see the pics better now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 13, 2012)

Really like those two A. versi shots with the legs on the finger and in the air...nicely captured!


----------



## yourevilsaint (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow Awesome photos, and Beautiful spiders!


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Nov 13, 2012)

I just love these pictures.  Especially the versi and the albo ...makes me want some.. eek!


----------



## Dr Acula (Nov 14, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Really like those two A. versi shots with the legs on the finger and in the air...nicely captured!





yourevilsaint said:


> Wow Awesome photos, and Beautiful spiders!





Alltheworld601 said:


> I just love these pictures.  Especially the versi and the albo ...makes me want some.. eek!


Thank you!  The camera doesn't do these guys their justice.

Got a molt today from one of the more pricey Ts and a nice threat posture/meal time pic 

Male P metallica showing more color!


P metallica by srhoa001, on Flickr

P metallica by srhoa001, on Flickr

Thank goodness I wasn't wearing shorts 


P metallica by srhoa001, on Flickr

P cambridgei, hopefully in premolt! Wasn't very happy that day 


P cambridgei by srhoa001, on Flickr


New 7 legged P. muticus settling into her den, but not without a superworm 


P muticus by srhoa001, on Flickr

Stay tuned for more

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 15, 2012)

LOL! That's the usual greeting I get when interfering with my P. cam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Acula (Jun 2, 2013)

*Back from the dead!*

The giant has entered the building. 
Theraphosa stirmi, confirmed female and largest of my..current..collection 



















P metallica is growing up! 













P cambridgei finally molted, greenest T I've ever seen!













My versi is also getting a little bit of size to it 













by srhoa001, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 3, 2013)

Really like the angle of the pic of the Theraphosa! Looks pretty damn good with the eyes reflecting the light.


----------



## Dr Acula (Jun 4, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Really like the angle of the pic of the Theraphosa! Looks pretty damn good with the eyes reflecting the light.


I call it, "Theraphosa nosferatu".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Acula (Jun 8, 2013)

Bought an awesome 6" P striata female from RyanW-
May the start of my first breeding project commence. 






P striata female by srhoa001





P striata female by srhoa001





P striata female by srhoa001

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dr Acula (Jun 8, 2013)

Recent observations of her carapace and ventral sides of legs I/IV shows she's actually a P fasciata. News to both me and the dealer, we've already settled it out  Looks like I'll have to go on a striata search again, but I'm lovin this big girl either way 

Notice the thin black stripe over the yellow on the femur, it would be a lot thicker if she were striata. Also, the broken black stripe on the femur of leg IV.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio (Jun 8, 2013)

Beautiful spider and wonderful shots!


----------



## Dr Acula (Jun 8, 2013)

papilio said:


> Beautiful spider and wonderful shots!


Thank you! Every poeci I've had has been male so I've never gotten the pleasure of seeing a large female poeci, she's awesome


----------



## Brizzl (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn shame that it wasn't a striata. None the less beautiful. She has a big butt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Acula (Jun 9, 2013)

Brizzl said:


> Damn shame that it wasn't a striata. None the less beautiful. She has a big butt!


I'll have one soon enough! She's pretty timid too, not one threat posture out of her..yet


----------



## xkris (Jun 14, 2013)

I came to your pic thread because I was curious after seeing your video about handling your obt while he/she is grooming...Im still speechless about that one.  Was like, holding my breath the whole time lol.

Love your pics, awesome spiders. And so much luck with their personalities, they all seem chilled and relaxed. 
This makes me wonder if its because you handle them and interact with them or if they 'came out of the factory' that way? Do you think spiders can get used to your contact? 
A lot of people here are quick to scream NO! but I'm not so sure. They seem to have capacity for learning. Maybe they learn to accept you?


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jun 14, 2013)

xkris said:


> I came to your pic thread because I was curious after seeing your video about handling your obt while he/she is grooming...Im still speechless about that one.  Was like, holding my breath the whole time lol.
> 
> Love your pics, awesome spiders. And so much luck with their personalities, they all seem chilled and relaxed.
> This makes me wonder if its because you handle them and interact with them or if they 'came out of the factory' that way? Do you think spiders can get used to your contact?
> A lot of people here are quick to scream NO! but I'm not so sure. They seem to have y capacity for learning. Maybe they learn to accept you?


like any animal, I think they know when you are afraid or stressed out.  if you're relaxed and confident and able to kind of see things from the spider's POV, its gonna seem that you have a whole bunch of calm spiders.  when really they just dont see you as a threat, because you're basically a tree.  or some other surface..that is not scary, or scared of them.  

ive seen a couple folks be that kind of relaxed, and can handle all sorts of species without any sort of defensive behavior on their part.   those kind of people are entirely too rare, and I am not one of them, which is why i don't put Poecis and OBTs on my hand.  But, if I was, I would.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xkris (Jun 14, 2013)

haha Well said, I hope to become like that.


----------



## Dr Acula (Jun 14, 2013)

xkris said:


> Love your pics, awesome spiders. And so much luck with their personalities, they all seem chilled and relaxed.
> This makes me wonder if its because you handle them and interact with them or if they 'came out of the factory' that way? Do you think spiders can get used to your contact?
> A lot of people here are quick to scream NO! but I'm not so sure. They seem to have capacity for learning. Maybe they learn to accept you?





Alltheworld601 said:


> like any animal, I think they know when you are afraid or stressed out.  if you're relaxed and confident and able to kind of see things from the spider's POV, its gonna seem that you have a whole bunch of calm spiders.  when really they just dont see you as a threat, because you're basically a tree.  or some other surface..that is not scary, or scared of them.
> 
> ive seen a couple folks be that kind of relaxed, and can handle all sorts of species without any sort of defensive behavior on their part.   those kind of people are entirely too rare, and I am not one of them, which is why i don't put Poecis and OBTs on my hand.  But, if I was, I would.


I would have to agree that I am always confident and relaxed (as much as I can be) whenever dealing with my Ts, especially the tempermental ones. If your nervous, there's more of a chance for something to go wrong, the T bolts and spooks you (not you in particular  ), the container falls over, the T runs out and then you and your Ts get kicked out of the house. 

I don't wanna burst your bubble or anything, but I'm unfortunately one of those people who believe they are not able to get "used" to handling. Whenever I handle my Ts, I never go straight in. That's to say, if my B smithi kicks hairs, I'll leave him for another day because I don't want to risk him being even MORE aggitated once I have him in my hand. I enjoy the contact. If the tarantula is 'tense' (doesn't wanna put its feet down, abdomen raised, chelicerae spread, etc.), I put it back into the enclosure because it just feels wrong keeping it in such a nervous state. With the OBT, he was obviously not stressed at all since he felt comfortable enough to groom himself. When I was taking him out initially, he didn't throw up any threat postures or sprint around. If he had, I would've surely let him be. I do have my limits though! I had my H lividum run up my arm so I never took her back out again lol. Ts can be very unpredictable and I take a chance everytime I handle one.

TL;DR

 When you're calm, they're calm (sometimes). Don't handle Ts when they're showing defensive signs. &Always be prepared for the worst.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dr Acula (Jun 15, 2013)

*Happy (early) Father's Day!*

Happy (early) Father's Day to all the fathers & MMs out there! 

I'd like to dedicate this post to my Dad! The dedication and drive he puts into our family and his work, inspires me to do the same with everything I do in life. 

 The P fasciata I just got molted so I figured I'd make use of it   I'd been stressing all week as to what to get my dad for father's day and the idea immediately came to me as soon as I found the fasciata's exuvium.  I posed/dried the exuvium into a nice threat posture, glued it to a slab of rock, bought a display case, put it all together, and made an appropriate label to go along with it.  Although seemingly minuscule, the venom drops were the absolute hardest thing to make, hot glue is now my worst enemy.. All in all, it's pretty much the coolest Father's Day gift I've ever made. Enjoy!






P fasciata molt display by srhoa001, on Flickr






P fasciata molt display by srhoa001, on Flickr






P fasciata molt display by srhoa001, on Flickr






P fasciata molt display by srhoa001, on Flickr

Here's the real T after her change of clothes. I've decided to name her "Houdini" since she flipped species on me.






P fasciata by srhoa001, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## papilio (Jun 15, 2013)

WOW!!    Pretty cool!


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 15, 2013)

Nicely done, indeed!


----------



## Dr Acula (Jun 17, 2013)

papilio said:


> WOW!!    Pretty cool!





Storm76 said:


> Nicely done, indeed!


Thank you 
It would've been a lot harder had it been a molt from my T stirmi, I would've needed a hazmat suit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Acula (Jun 23, 2013)

Gunnu post a small teaser for my next post, it's a pretty important one  







Full size photo will be posted in a week or so once all has been done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jun 23, 2013)

Sweet!  Looks like they are playing nice!


----------



## papilio (Jun 23, 2013)

_VERY_ sweet!   
MM cambridgeis are among the most beautiful Ts IMO.


----------



## Dr Acula (Jun 23, 2013)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Sweet!  Looks like they are playing nice!


Alittle too nice 
I meant to tell ya, he made another sperm web so I paired em up again last night & he made even more insertions than before  one more pairing should do the trick, she's still super receptive 



papilio said:


> _VERY_ sweet!
> MM cambridgeis are among the most beautiful Ts IMO.


I agree, their green is really outstanding &their legs are so fluffy, they look like pipe cleaners

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Acula (Aug 21, 2013)

*Woooooo!*

WARNING: This is gunnu be a very long post... :coffee: 

I'll start off with new molts 

At ~2" DLS, Nemo is as teal and red as can be!




srhoa001, on Flickr




srhoa001, on Flickr

H maculata "Mac". I had to take the pic from outside the plastic since she bolts into her corkround with the slightest disturbance. ~4" DLS




srhoa001, on Flickr

H lividum "dig dug" and her usual display of blue feet. Second picture isn't too great, but it shows her blue really well. ~4" DLS




srhoa001, on Flickr




srhoa001, on Flickr

G pulchripes "thor-ette". FINALLY. She's grown a whopping .25" :wall: (at least that's what it feels like). ~3" DLS




srhoa001, on Flickr


And now..

..the moment has come..

..for the great unveiling!

B albopilosum Pairing! Unfortunately, the MM passed away due to nematodes. However, they never spread to my female so I'm fortunate about that.

[YOUTUBE]qE49ToukB64[/YOUTUBE]

P fasciata Pairing!
The night that the insertions had been made, I turned my camera off right when the male had started confronting her, so no video but I was able to get a pic from when I paired them the second time.





srhoa001, on Flickr

A few weeks after pairing:




srhoa001, on Flickr

P cambridgei pairing! 

[YOUTUBE]YPnRtyxlxNI[/YOUTUBE]

Courting




srhoa001, on Flickr




srhoa001, on Flickr

Money shot! (Shot it right when he made the insertions)




srhoa001, on Flickr

------2 months later-------





srhoa001, on Flickr

Just another photo of a burrow...wait..what's this??!?!!?!





srhoa001, on Flickr

First pairing. No casualties. Eggsac. SO FAR SO GREAT!

Another fantastic thing has also happened! I got a major boost in my collection all for the price of $150.  $150 (which is INCLUDING shipping) got me:
5 P subfusca Highland slings (SUPER STOKED ABOUT THESE) 





srhoa001, on Flickr




srhoa001, on Flickr

an AF P irminia for my male





srhoa001, on Flickr

& a juvi OBT! I've been missing this species, haven't had one of these guys in a while.





srhoa001, on Flickr

Aside from the $150 group, I received 13 free slings from a buddy of mine who was reimbursing me for a couple of my MM loans; 

6 OBTs (you can never have enough fireballs  ). 2 are a few molts ahead while the others are 4i/5i




srhoa001, on Flickr




srhoa001, on Flickr

3 A versis. The sling in the photo was named Colombus, due to the fact that it escaped from its straw and I later found it on my ceiling. Sly little bugger.





srhoa001, on Flickr

1 A diversipes. So colorful!





srhoa001, on Flickr

1 G pulchripes. Hopefully it'll mature before I finish college. Gotta love their walk though!





srhoa001, on Flickr

1 G rosea. Never had a sling of one of these, oh well 





srhoa001, on Flickr

And an L parahybana! This thing is almost microscopic so forgive the distant photo. First LP!





srhoa001, on Flickr

And that's it! I really feel like I've gained an enormous amount of experience these past couple of months and I can't wait to see what happens in the months to come! Incubators, Slings, and Vials, OH MY!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grin (Aug 21, 2013)

That dark P. fasciata female photo is possibly one of the best photos i have seen.
It's has a Tim Burton feeling!

Always love when this thread is updated, great job


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 21, 2013)

Sweet pics!


----------



## papilio (Aug 21, 2013)

Great photos, love the pairing pics!!  :biggrin:


----------



## BobGrill (Aug 21, 2013)

Dr Acula said:


> Happy (early) Father's Day to all the fathers & MMs out there!
> 
> I'd like to dedicate this post to my Dad! The dedication and drive he puts into our family and his work, inspires me to do the same with everything I do in life.
> 
> ...


How exactly did you accomplish this? I'm really curious.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Aug 21, 2013)

great stuff, as usual.


----------



## Dr Acula (Aug 22, 2013)

Grin said:


> That dark P. fasciata female photo is possibly one of the best photos i have seen.
> It's has a Tim Burton feeling!
> 
> Always love when this thread is updated, great job


Thanks so much! That's exactly what I was going for, like an eerie, graveyard lighting  makes me think of corpse bride 



BobGrill said:


> How exactly did you accomplish this? I'm really curious.


I move the legs into place and superglue the major joints that matter. Once the glue dries, the legs stay in the same position I left them in since  the joints are hardened up. To keep the body off the ground however, I placed it on a deck off cards to keep the body elavated while the legs dried standing up. The venom droplets were made with hot glue 



papilio said:


> Great photos, love the pairing pics!!  :biggrin:


Thank you! Really glad she didn't go after him, I would've had to drop the camera 



freedumbdclxvi said:


> Sweet pics!





Alltheworld601 said:


> great stuff, as usual.


Thank you!


----------



## BobGrill (Aug 22, 2013)

Dr Acula said:


> I move the legs into place and superglue the major joints that matter. Once the glue dries, the legs stay in the same position I left them in since  the joints are hardened up. To keep the body off the ground however, I placed it on a deck off cards to keep the body elavated while the legs dried standing up. The venom droplets were made with hot glue


But how do you accomplish this without the legs breaking off? Do you preserve them in something? I imagine they would snap right off if you tried bending them.


----------



## Dr Acula (Aug 22, 2013)

BobGrill said:


> But how do you accomplish this without the legs breaking off? Do you preserve them in something? I imagine they would snap right off if you tried bending them.


The exuvium was still pretty wet when I worked with it, &was around 6" DLS so it took a couple days for it to dry out completely. If it was already dried out, you might be able to use a q-tip soaked in soapy water to moisten it back up.


----------

